# cant get orijen



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am wanting to switch Jake to low-grain or no grain and I can't get orijen....he is 4 months old...

Next suggestion please....


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

You can't get it local? They do sell it on the internet. Can you get Acana?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

You can order it like I do. It gets shipped to my door for the same price it would cost me to drive 1 hour and see if they even had any.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

like to support local feed/seed store....


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Yea thats nice but they don't carry your food.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

well I haven't switched yet, I am wanting to go grain-free...they had TOTW, enova and one other...but not sure which are all stages..


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Solid Gold Wellness Blue Buffalo not in any order all are great foods


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought I just read one of your threads about Jake having pudding poop, like the beginning of this month or so?

I would wait for a few months until his stomach has settled down. It sounds like you are feeding a good food, BlueBuff, and if his poops are normal, why mess with it? 

My Remy has had good stools for almost two weeks now and I'm not even thinking about introducing ANYTHING new, food wise. I train with his Wellness LBP, luckily he loves that stuff.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

wellness supermix LBP is a good food, not grain free but when he's old enough they have a grain free "CORE" line. Petco carries it

if you have any small specialty stores check what foods they carry


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I would also give him a few months to let his tummy settle, and build up good gut flora. What do you have available to you to shop from?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree unloader...but I am beginning to think the itch is grain related and not chicken so I am beginning to do my homework about what I can get that is grain free and all stages in my area. I hope to try to introduce a grain free in about two months. Someone also said that the protein is a little low on the BB adult fish/potato. Poops are so so, start out good and end pudding. I guess I should have stated I am no hurry but at the same time trying to get a feel for my next step.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, I don't remember if you had said you thought if Jake had a problem with chicken, if he does than he should just stay on BB as long as he does well on it until he is older, the Orijen LBP has chicken in it. I did find a distributor of Acana, made my the same company as Orijen that sells in Owens cross roads, about 20 minutes from huntsville. The only one that is grainfree and has appropriate ca levels for a growing LB pup is the chicken based one.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

OWENS CROSS ROADS
Store Name: COMPLETE CARE ANIMAL HOSPITAL
Address: 6727 Highway 431 S ste D
City/Town: OWEN CORSS ROADS
Province/State: ALABAMA
Postal/Zip Code: 35763
Ph. Number: (256) 551-1111
Website: N/A

That was from Acana's Website, and this is a link to the food I was referring to. 

Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Products - Puppy Small Breed

Their grain versions are decent as well, since they mostly use just Oatmeal, and pea as carb sources and the protein is higher than most.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

GSDSUNSHINE....thanks for the link...the more I read the more I see that BB adult is probably best for now....just anxious to try grain free to see if that stops the itch...after I took him off RC puppy(what he was on from breeder) and on to BB the itching has stopped a lot...so it's hard to tell because RC is so full of fillers it could be that or chicken. So, he's on the BBadult fish and he still has an itchy ear and hips...so I can't help but wonder if it is grains. He isn't in pain so I will continue to be patient....I am bummed out I can't get Orijen because as you know they make a safe grain free puppy food.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I should add that I can get Wellness super5...


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Good poops with a pudding ending happen with my boy when I feed him too much, even by a half cup.

There seems to be a ton of things that could cause itching, environmental, food related and I'm sure there are more possibilities. 

I'd work on one issue at a time, and if the itching isn't horrible, start with normalizing the bowel movements.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

jakeandrenee said:


> I am beginning to do my homework about what I can get that is grain free and all stages .


imo, the only grainless foods i would remotely consider to be truly all life statges are orijen or acana. otherwise just find a grain inclusive food he can handle for now.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Jake's about ready for Orijen adult formulas. I think they recommend switching at about 5 or 6 months... need to recheck though. You can probably stock up on it somewhere in Birmingham, I would think. It's nice to support local, but not if it's a compromise. Did you ever try to feed Jake just pure raw or cooked chicken? If you suspect chicken as a problem, that would be a fairly sure way to find out.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I haven't done the cooked chicken in a long time...like I said it has eased a lot but I'd like to see him itch free soon. B'ham is about 1.5 hours away...not sure if they carry acana, but I will check. Once I get his stool to stay firm I am going to do the cooked chicken as a test. From what others have explained raw chicken may not give him the sensitivity that cooked does but I am not doing RAW.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's site that ships...

Orijen Adult Formula Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I haven't done the cooked chicken in a long time...like I said it has eased a lot but I'd like to see him itch free soon. B'ham is about 1.5 hours away...not sure if they carry acana, but I will check. Once I get his stool to stay firm I am going to do the cooked chicken as a test. From what others have explained raw chicken may not give him the sensitivity that cooked does but I am not doing RAW.


I just think that it would be pretty rare if he is actually allergic to chicken and since so many good grain free kibbles have it in them, might be a worthwhile test. I suspect the grains and other stuff.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks I bookmarked it...but he wont be ready for adult until winter so I have read...going to also check towns near by but if Huntsville doesn't have it I doubt anyone else near by will.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Google Orijen and check out their LBP food and the feeding instructions. If I remember correctly (and I also need to check soon), I think they actually recommend changing to adult early. I remember that because I thought that was responsible of them since so many people don't even believe in using puppy food at all.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Jake's about ready for Orijen adult formulas. I think they recommend switching at about 5 or 6 months... need to recheck though. You can probably stock up on it somewhere in Birmingham, I would think. It's nice to support local, but not if it's a compromise. Did you ever try to feed Jake just pure raw or cooked chicken? If you suspect chicken as a problem, that would be a fairly sure way to find out.


Orijen recommends keeping puppies on the LBP forumula until at least 1yr. If I remember right the bag feeding instructions give up to 14 months


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Orijen recommends keeping puppies on the LBP forumula until at least 1yr. If I remember right the bag feeding instructions give up to 14 months


You may be right, I'm a child of the 60's so memory is not my strong suit always.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Brandi,
Thanks, I thought this was the case with grain free...somewhere months ago I was reading a thread on kibble.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep... I guess the early '70's were not the best for short term retention. Just looked at the site. That's why I wrote something about checking their recommendations.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

renee

not sure if you have checked this or not but this is where Orijen is being sold in Alabama Alabama you would probably want to get a couple of trial bags first.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

yes, the closest place is almost 2 hours away....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I asked the same thing a while back http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/129791-orijen-stick-formula-rotate.html and before that during the shortage http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/124633-orijen-shortage-what-switch.html


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

so now I'm more confused! Some said wait others said it's ok...since I can't get orijen, I guess I need to start looking into what others are good choices for him...in a month or two...he is four months now..


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am feeding the LB puppy still to my dog and he 12 months. I will go through at least another bag with him. The adults get the Orijen adult varieties. It is hard to get here also. Today UPS delivered us a large box containing it! I have given up driving for it and it sure is convenient to have it arrive at the front door!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

is shipping terrible?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The shipping did not add up to as much as the gasoline it took me to drive to and from the store. I ended up paying much less per bag.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

pet direct?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Pet Food Direct, yes.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

just my 2cents...

when I add a TINY bit to Riley's food, it gives her loosy goosy poos. not terribly soft, but for the amount of Orijen I give her, it's enough to make me hesitant. I may try the Arcana instead to see how that goes. 

She's currently on Wellness LB puppy. Love it.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> so now I'm more confused! Some said wait others said it's ok...since I can't get orijen, I guess I need to start looking into what others are good choices for him...in a month or two...he is four months now..


OK , I have a question.... if your puppy is itching even if it is less than before why wait 2 months to switch foods ?
You can find out if it's chicken in a matter of days .
I also feel from your posts you really want to feed Orijen so what I would do is start a thread asking if anybody has a discount code so you can get a % off and I know for a fact you can get it to your door for under $60.00
I got mine from https://www.heartypet.com/shoppingcart.aspx? when they offered 1/2 off shipping . I bought 6 bags .


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

It takes that long to make a slow transition, I just increased his amount he eats and trying to firm up his stools at the present so about two months seems right.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess every dog is different but I feel giving 3/4 old food 1/4 new food asap and do that for 3 days then add another % of new food so in about 3 weeks they are 100% new food but like I said everyone is different.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> I guess every dog is different but I feel giving 3/4 old food 1/4 new food asap and do that for 3 days then add another % of new food so in about 3 weeks they are 100% new food but like I said everyone is different.


But she is just now beginning to get Jake's stools normalized....

Shouldn't she contain one issue before changing things again?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I tend to agree with unloader....I am trying to get his food intake up and normal, then I'd like to try going grainfree...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

unloader said:


> But she is just now beginning to get Jake's stools normalized....
> 
> Shouldn't she contain one issue before changing things again?


Right on!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, about his stools how much food are giving him?
Have you tried to cut it back and see how his stools are.
As far as getting him on a new food I was just suggesting sooner than latter because of his itching.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

a little over a week ago the vet wanted me to increase his food from 3c a day to 4c a day....and keep him there for a long time. They got pudding like but I also added fish oil...so process of elimination I stopped the fish oil and waiting it out. They start out soft and end pudding which is probably increase in food.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I was just looking up prices of quality kibble and was wondering about Chicken Soup ?
You can get a 35lb bag LBP for around $40.00 how does it stand up.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I can get that here, is it grain free??


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> I was just looking up prices of quality kibble and was wondering about Chicken Soup ?
> You can get a 35lb bag LBP for around $40.00 how does it stand up.


 
Chicken Soup is actually a really decent food


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> a little over a week ago the vet wanted me to increase his food from 3c a day to 4c a day....and keep him there for a long time. They got pudding like but I also added fish oil...so process of elimination I stopped the fish oil and waiting it out. They start out soft and end pudding which is probably increase in food.[/QU
> how many meals a day?
> I would feed three meals a day 1 cup each meal and if it's to much food you should see a change in 2-3 days.
> Then I would perhaps add 1/4 cup to each meal and test that.
> If you want to give him a couple teaspoons of pumpkin puree that can help the runs instantly. the amount I am not 100% sure on.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Chicken Soup is actually a really decent food


I thought it was but with this calcium & phos. discussion I wasn't sure anymore.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am already doing pumpkin...I am going to check Amazon for Orijen


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I just posted the latest best deals on the other raw vrs kibble thread.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> I just posted the latest best deals on the other raw vrs kibble thread.


Sorry it is the Free shipping code thread.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I use Wellness Core with my dogs. But, I thought food high in protein (or totally grain free) should only be fed to adult dogs. Another "poster" may know more about this than I do.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Baersmomma, puppies need a high protein diet, the problem with most dog foods that are high protein, is that they are high in calcuim. The level of calcium in the food should be kept at a safe level and most have maxmium levels above 2% which is way too high for a puppy (large breed). That is why only Orijen has a LBP that is suitable and Acana has a regular variety that is appropriate as well. it is their chicken based food.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, puppies need a quality, high protein diet. My vet was just discussing this the other day with my friend whose pup had not built a lot of muscle and showed laxity in her hips. The calcium/phosphorus ratio and amounts can be higher than recommended in many high protein diets. It is important to find a food with plenty of quality protein containing appropriate calcium and phosphorus. It used to be thought that high protein diets contributed to skeletal problems but that has been disproven. 

I have been happy with Orijen LB puppy for meeting those requirements.


----------

